# At last.  A keyboard we can all use



## M. Robert Gibson (Nov 12, 2021)

Express your inner Legolas with these Lord of the Rings keycaps

"Have you ever wanted to speak like the elf Legolas or the dwarf Gimli? With the latest keycaps from keyboard enthusiast shop and vendor Drop, communicating through _The Lord of the Rings_' Elvish or Dwarvish languages is just a mechanical key press away."


----------



## Montero (Nov 12, 2021)

I've always fancied a wooden keyboard








						Wooden keyboard for Mac and wireless PC
					

You are a naturalist and you are against electronic waste?   People produce between 20 and 50 million tons of electronic waste every year, only a fraction of which is biodegradable, refurbished or recycled. That's why this bamboo wireless keyboard and mouse was created especially for you. The...




					branelo-store.com
				




That might be a better fit with Lord of the Rings - the dwarfish and elvish symbols would look better on a wooden keyboard.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Nov 12, 2021)

Which would go with this wooden Apple-1 computer








						Rare Apple-1 Computer in Koa Wood Case Fetches $500,000 at Auction
					

A rare fully functional Apple-1 computer has sold for $500,000 at auction this week, according to John Moran Auctioneers in California (via BBC...




					www.macrumors.com


----------

